# Background check



## Bostonkid (Jan 16, 2021)

For Boston of background check, do they go really into depth about if you applied to other law enforcement agencies? Or could I get by with leaving it black, if I’ve been passed.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Having done many background checks, my advice is to tell the truth. What’s the harm saying you applied to other departments and didn’t get the job? If you want to get on their radar screen, start hiding your past and you’ll never get on.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Rule of thumb: Be honest. If it's written down somewhere, it can be found. If you lie or fail to disclose something and that's found, it can look bad, and a lot of departments will NOT give you the benefit of the doubt.
Now, one thing to think about is the reason they are asking about past applications: They want to make sure that you're being consistent in what information you're putting in you background packets. So, with that in mind, many applicants apply to dozens of departments, and unless you keep a database of past applications, you're bound to forget some that you applied for but never pursued, or maybe took a written test for but never got beyond that. But if you got to the background and got DQ'd or not selected for any reason, it's highly doubtful that you'll have forgotten that, so make sure that gets disclosed, because it will be found; when the run your credit, DCF check, NCIC, etc, they'll see who else checked as well.


----------

